# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  αλλαγή δικαιωμάτων ανάγνωσης της ενότητας

## Belibem

Καλώς ή κακώς η ενότητα αυτή διαβάζεται πλέον απο τα μέλη του συλλόγου. Το γεγονός αυτό θέτει αναμφίβολα σημαντικά προβλήματα στα μέλη που διατηρούν bb κόμβους στο δικτύο αλλά για προσωπικούς λόγους δεν είναι μέλη του σωματείου. Η συνεισφορά των μελών αυτών είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη και η απουσία τους μεγάλο πλήγμα. Παρόλα αυτά όμως πιστεύω μετά την αλλαγή δικαιωμάτων ανάγνωσης της ενότητας παρουσιάζεται μια ευκαιρία που δεν θα έπρεπε να μείνει ανεκμετάλευτη. Πλέον κάθε μέλος της ενότητας μπορεί να εκφράζει την αποψή του επώνυμα. Εφόσον μας ενδιαφέρει η χρήση της μπάντας θα μπορούσαμε ίσως επώνυμα και υπέυθυνα να αποφασίσουμε και να υοθετήσουμε ένα κοινό πλαίσιο λειτουργίας που θα εφαρμόσουμε όλοι και βάση αυτού να κινηθούμε προς νομική αναγνώριση.

----------


## nvak

Υπομονή μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με τους 5.

----------


## sotiris

> Υπομονή μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με τους 5.


Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις σε ποιο σημειο δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει?
Καπου πηρε το ματι μου ενα ποστ του papashark που δινει ενα σωρο στοιχεια, (νομους, διαταγματα, ΦΕΚ κλπ σχετικα με το θεμα), διαβασμα χρειαζεται στους νομους και στους κανονισμους για να βγει το συμπερασμα.

Μηπως περιμενουμε να βγει καποιος νεος νομος σχετικα με το θεμα?

Η παραπανω κινηση της μεταφορας της ενοτητας σε κλειστο χωρο δεν με βρισκει συμφωνο.

----------


## Ernest0x

Μια χαρά ήταν στην ενότητα backbone. Αφού για εκεί και μόνο εκεί (πρέπει να) επιδιώκεται η δοκιμή, η νομιμοποίηση και η χρήση των 5.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Υπομονή μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με τους 5.
> 
> 
> Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις σε ποιο σημειο δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει?
> Καπου πηρε το ματι μου ενα ποστ του papashark που δινει ενα σωρο στοιχεια, (νομους, διαταγματα, ΦΕΚ κλπ σχετικα με το θεμα), διαβασμα χρειαζεται στους νομους και στους κανονισμους για να βγει το συμπερασμα.
> 
> Μηπως περιμενουμε να βγει καποιος νεος νομος σχετικα με το θεμα?
> ...


Διάβασμα και επαφή με την ΕΕΤΤ θα πρέπει να γίνει Σωτήρη. Για διαβάστε και οι υπόλοιποι να πάμε ενημερωμένοι. Μην τα αφήνουμε όλα στον Πάνο  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Μηπως περιμενουμε να βγει καποιος νεος νομος σχετικα με το θεμα?


Ναι Σωτήρη,

Νόμος, Προεδρικό Διάταγμα, Υπουργική Απόφαση δεν ξέρω τι θα είναι, αλλά κάτι θα πρέπει να βγεί.

Θα τα πω απλά μ' ένα παράλληλο, να το καταλάβουν όλοι :

Ισχύουν αντίστοιχα μ' αυτά της πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας.

1) Υπάρχουν Νόμοι που ορίζουν χρήσεις γής (πχ στην Α περιοχή επιτρέπονται χρήσεις αμειγούς κατοικίας, στη Β μικτές κ.λ.π)

2) Αφού ορισθούν για μία περιοχή οι χρήσεις γής, επακολουθεί το ρυμοτομικό με τους όρους δόμησης (τόσο το άρτιο, εκείνο το σύστημα δόμησης, τόσο οι συντελεστές δόμησης, κάλυψης, πλάγια όρια κατά ΓΟΚ κ.λ.π.)

3) Αφού προυπάρξουν τα 1) και 2) τότε μπορεί ο ιδιώτης που θέλει να κτίσει να υποβάλει στο πολεοδομικό γραφείο της περιοχής αίτηση για άδεια. 
Πως και τι πρέπει να υποβάλει, κανονίζεται από άλλο πλέγμα νόμων που ισχύει για όλη την Ελλάδα.

Αυτό το ΦΕΚ που παρουσιάσθηκε αντιστοιχεί στα νομοθετήματα της παρ. 1)
Τροποποίηση χρήσεων γής.

Χωρίς αυτό δεν μπορείς να εκπέμψεις στην ζώνη αυτή, αλλά μόνο με αυτό δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να εκπέμπει.

Είναι σαν να δεχθούμε ότι κάποιος που έχει ένα οικόπεδο σε περιοχή αμιγούς κατοικίας και βλέπει μία τροποποίηση που επιτρέπει μικτές χρήσεις στην περιοχή του μπορεί να ξεκινήσει χωρίς άδεια να χτίζει ένα εμπορικό κέντρο.

Ας είμαστε προσεκτικοί και ας συμβουλευθούμε και κάποιο νομικό μ΄εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάνω στο τομέα αυτό.

Το νομικό καθεστώς που διέπει τις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες δεν είναι εστιατόριο αλά καρτ να διαλέγεις ότι σου αρέσει από το μενού. 
Είναι τάμπλ ντ' οτ.

----------


## papashark

> Ας είμαστε προσεκτικοί και ας συμβουλευθούμε και κάποιο νομικό μ΄εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάνω στο τομέα αυτό.


Γιατί δεν ρωτάμε τον νομικό που ρώτησες εσύ ************************************************************ ?

*Moderated by Winner*
Ειρωνικό σχόλιο - υβριστικός χαρακτήρας μηνύματος.

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλώ τους συντονιστές να διαγράφουν αμέσως κακοήθη και υβριστικά μηνύματα του Π. Θεοχάρη που αποσκοπούν στην πρόκλησή μου.

----------


## papashark

Όταν τα γράφεις εσύ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ε ?  ::

----------


## Winner

> Παρακαλώ τους συντονιστές να διαγράφουν αμέσως κακοήθη και υβριστικά μηνύματα του Π. Θεοχάρη που αποσκοπούν στην πρόκλησή μου.


Moderated http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=163786#163786 .

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Ας είμαστε προσεκτικοί και ας συμβουλευθούμε και κάποιο νομικό μ΄εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάνω στο τομέα αυτό.
> 
> 
> Γιατί δεν ρωτάμε τον νομικό που ρώτησες εσύ ************************************************************ ?
> 
> *Moderated by Winner*
> Ειρωνικό σχόλιο - υβριστικός χαρακτήρας μηνύματος.


Aπό πότε το να γράφεις την αλήθεια είναι ειρωνικό ή υβριστικό μήνυμα ?

Θα τρελλαθούμε εντελώς ?

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλώ τους συντονιστές να διαγράφουν αμέσως κάθε κακοήθεια, ύβρη, αθλιότητα κλπ που κατ' εξακολούθηση δημοσιεύει ο Π. Θεοχάρης με σκοπό να με προκαλέσει.

----------


## koki

Παρακαλώ τους χρήστες να εκφράζουν κάθε κακοήθεια, ύβρη, αθλιότητα κλπ που κατ' εξακολούθηση δημοσιεύουν, εκτός του φόρουμ αυτού.

----------


## ngia

Επειδή το τοπίο έχει ξεκαθαρίσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό, όσον τουλάχιστον μας αφορά σαν κοινοτικά δίκτυα, η ενότητα δεν έχει πλέον λόγο να παραμένει κλειστή.




> Σε σχετική συζήτηση ενημέρωση για τους 5 απο αρμόδιο υπάλληλο πληροφορήθηκα ότι ο νόμος βρίσκεται στο στάδιο του μαζέματος υπογραφών για να πάει Βουλή. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει λεπτομέρειες, παρά μόνο την διαβεβαίωση ότι για μάς που κάνουμε ιδία μη εμπορική χρήση, τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ απλά και θα εφαρμοσθεί ο ευρωπαικός νόμος. 
> 
> Σε ανταπάντηση " δηλαδή για εμπορική χρήση, ιντερνετ κλπ θα απαγορεύεται ? " η απάντηση ήταν, "όχι και για παροχή ίντερνετ θα υπάρχει εύκολα η δυνατότητα να γίνει χρήση, τις λεπτομέρειες θα τις καθορίσει η ΕΕΤΤ"



Παρακαλουμε τους admins για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## MerNion

Done

----------


## alasondro

Ευχαριστούμε καιρός ήταν μακάρι να είχε γίνει πιο νωρίς αυτή η κίνηση...

Ελπίζω όλοι να καταλάβουν οτι οι κλειστές ενότητες ειδικά για τόσο σημαντικά θέματα δεν έχουν νόημα σε φόρουμ σαν και αυτό...

Πάω για διάβασμα !!!

----------


## Cha0s

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τώρα;

Πείτε ότι κάνω μία ληστεία κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες.

Και δεν με πιάνουν.

Και μεθάυριο βγει ένας νόμος που να με καλύπτει και λόγω των συγκεκριμένων συνθηκών να μην είμαι ένοχος.

Αν εγώ βγω και το βγάλω ντελάλι ότι πριν βγει ο νόμος ήμουν παράνομος τι γίνεται;

Καλύπτομαι νομικά;


(Καταλαβαίνετε τον παραλληλισμό έτσι; )

----------


## trendy

Απ' όσο ξέρω το ανάποδο δεν ισχύει.
Δηλαδή αν ψηφιστεί ένας νόμος που λέει ότι κάτι είναι παράνομο και εσύ το έκανες πριν ψηφιστεί, δεν μπορούν να σε διώξουν.
Το λογικό είναι να μην μπορούν να σου κάνουν ούτε τώρα τίποτα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει νόμος που να σε καταδικάζει.

----------


## templar

...

----------


## Neuromancer

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τώρα;
> 
> Πείτε ότι κάνω μία ληστεία κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες.
> 
> Και δεν με πιάνουν.
> 
> Και μεθάυριο βγει ένας νόμος που να με καλύπτει και λόγω των συγκεκριμένων συνθηκών να μην είμαι ένοχος.
> 
> Αν εγώ βγω και το βγάλω ντελάλι ότι πριν βγει ο νόμος ήμουν παράνομος τι γίνεται;
> ...


Καλύπτεσαι δε σε πειράζει κανένας 'Αρθρο 2 Π.Κ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Καλύπτεσαι δε σε πειράζει κανένας 'Αρθρο 2 Π.Κ.


Mη του λες τέτοια, και παίρνει αέρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuromancer

ακόμα δε ψηφίστηκε ο ευνοϊκότερος νόμος οπότε.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

"Κρυφή ενότητα" στο awmn σημαίνει κρυφή μέχρι να αποφασίσει κάποιος άλλος γι' αυτό, έτσι έχει γίνει με τον "πυρήνα" όπου με τα 50€ αποκτούσες δικαίωμα στην σάτυρα, με το "BB κόμβοι", τώρα και με τους 5 GHz.

Αυτό το καραγκιοζιλίκι δεν υπάρχει αλλού.

Ας φτιαχόταν καινούργια ενότητα, άσε που δεν έχει και τίποτα το φοβερό ποιά να διαβάσει ο κόσμος, μόνο το How To για τα feeder, και τα υπόλοιπα τα έβρισκε κανείς στο http://www.5ghz.gr για τις CM9.


Θεωρώ τουλάχιστον υποκριτική την όλη ιστορία, αφού καταργήσατε την ομάδα ΒΒ που είχε το προνόμοιο χρήσης της ενότητας, φτιάχτεικε το ελεύθερο φόρουμ του cha0s, και τώρα απλά ανοίξατε την ενότητα αυτή που όσοι έγραφαν μέσα ήξεραν ότι θα ήταν κρυφά...


Παρακαλώ να βγάλετε ανακοίνωση στο φόρουμ να γνωρίζουν όλοι ότι οι κρυφές ενότητες είναι κρυφές για λίγο καιρό μονάχα.

----------


## ngia

> "Κρυφή ενότητα" , "πυρήνα", 50€, "BB κόμβοι", 5 GHz, feeder, http://www.5ghz.gr, CM9, ομάδα ΒΒ, προνόμοιο, ελεύθερο φόρουμ του cha0s, κρυφά, κρυφές ενότητες


Πως τα κατάφερες να ανακατέψεις όλα σε ένα μήνυμα.

Η ουσία είναι το τοπίο στους 5GHz αλλάζει και πρέπει να είμαστε ενημερωμένοι και εξιοκειωμένοι μαζί τους. Να παραμένει κλειστή η ενότητα δεν έχει λόγο κανένα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> "Κρυφή ενότητα" , "πυρήνα", 50€, "BB κόμβοι", 5 GHz, feeder, http://www.5ghz.gr, CM9, ομάδα ΒΒ, προνόμοιο, ελεύθερο φόρουμ του cha0s, κρυφά, κρυφές ενότητες
> 
> 
> Πως τα κατάφερες να ανακατέψεις όλα σε ένα μήνυμα.
> 
> Η ουσία είναι το τοπίο στους 5GHz αλλάζει και πρέπει να είμαστε ενημερωμένοι και εξιοκειωμένοι μαζί τους. Να παραμένει κλειστή η ενότητα δεν έχει λόγο κανένα.


Για να το βρίσκω εύκολα στο search  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πάντως που απόφυγες να απαντήσεις στο θέμα, αλλά το έριξες στην παλαβή, δείχνει για μια φορά ακόμα την aσοβαρότητα σας.

----------


## nvak

Τα πράγματα με τον νόμο δεν έχουν οριστικοποιηθεί ακόμα. Το ότι τελείωσε το έργο η νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτροπή του ΥΜΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό που τελικά θα ψηφισθεί θα είναι ότι αυτοί έγραψαν.
Συνήθως γίνονται αλλαγές κατά την διάρκεια του μαζέματος των υπογραφών καθώς και κατά την συζήτηση στην Βουλή. 
Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που ο υπάλληλος δεν θέλησε να μου πεί τι ακριβώς γράφει η πρόταση νόμου τους, γιατί στην περίπτωση τροποποίησής της θα ήταν εκτεθειμένος.

Τα συμφέροντα γύρω απο τις ραδιοσυχότητες είναι πολλά και όλα είναι πιθανά. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι έχουμε και την ΕΕΤΤ που θα κληθεί μετά την ψήφιση να καθορίσει τις λεπτομέρειες εφαρμογής και φυσικά μέσα απο όλη αυτή την ιστορία να αυξήσει τις εισπράξεις της για λογαριασμό του Δημοσίου.  :: 

Αυτό που πρέπει να φροντίσουμε εμείς, είναι να προετοιμασθούμε γιά την συζήτηση στή Βουλή. Πρέπει να πλησιάσουμε και να ενημερώσουμε Βουλευτές και Δημοσιογράφους ώστε με το μοίρασμα του νόμου πρός συζήτηση να υπάρξουν οι κατάλληλες παρεμβάσεις που θα κάνουν τα πράγματα ευνοικά για μάς. Μήν βρεθούμε ένα πρωί να πληρώνουμε πάγια για κάθε λινκ που θα σηκώνουμε !! 
( περισσότερο για την πλάκα μας και λιγώτερο από πραγματική ανάγκη  ::  )

----------


## Ifaistos

> Μήν βρεθούμε ένα πρωί να πληρώνουμε πάγια για κάθε λινκ που θα σηκώνουμε !!


Μην αμφιβάλεις καθόλου ότι προς τα εκεί (θα) πάμε...

----------

